# Force 22 vs. Red 22 chainrings....



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

is there any difference?
I've always hated the color of the big ring on my 2013 Red Quarq, and now that it's worn down, seems like a good time to swap for a different look. And the Force 22 is the only thing I see out there with the hidden bolt pattern that looks like it will work.....


----------

